# Pasture shelter



## Jessica C (Jun 12, 2019)

My goats and I think these portable shelters are great. I can move them anywhere but they’re plenty sturdy and keep the goats out of the rain.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2019)

Those are nice!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow , really nice...where did you find them ?


----------



## Jessica C (Jun 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wow , really nice...where did you find them ?



My rancher (from whom I bought the goats and pup) gets them here:
http://ezhutch.net/index.php


----------



## secuono (Jun 12, 2019)

Too hot & would blow away here, unfortunately.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

@secuono   I see you are in VA, also.   Anywhere near the area of FarmerJan?   She's in that general Staunton, Lexington vicinity,   I'm a few hrs away in the Hampton Roads section.    Been years but, I used to go to the olden days festival at Ferrum .  Loved it. Spent several weekends at horse shows in Lexington, too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)

Jessica C said:


> My rancher (from whom I bought the goats and pup) gets them here:
> http://ezhutch.net/index.php




THANK YOU


----------



## secuono (Jun 12, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> @secuono   I see you are in VA, also.   Anywhere near the area of FarmerJan?   She's in that general Staunton, Lexington vicinity,   I'm a few hrs away in the Hampton Roads section.    Been years but, I used to go to the olden days festival at Ferrum .  Loved it. Spent several weekends at horse shows in Lexington, too.



Culpeper, so, northern Virginia. Seems to be highly debated as to what NoVa actually is...lol


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice.  Been there, pretty country area.


----------

